# Vorlagen für Adobe InDesign CS



## Blackylein (30. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!

 Ich arbeite jetzt das erste Mal mit Adobe InDesign CS. In meiner Schule arbeiten wir nämlich am Jahresbericht. Dieses Jahr wollen wir ein komplett neues Design machen weil wir zum ersten Mal in Farbe drucken können.

 Jetzt bräuchte ich Vorlagen dafür. Gibt es schon vorhandene Designs im B5 Format? Kennt jemand eine Seite wo man sich schon fertige Designs anschauen kann? Ich brauche nur eine Inspiration und ein paar Ideen von anderen.

 Vielen Dank schon ein Mal!
 MFG
 Carina


----------



## Gladiator6 (25. April 2005)

Sowas könnte ich auch gebrauchen!


----------

